# Ship Simulator Extremes



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 27, 2011)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/48800/

would you?

frankly i'm tempted  just to check it out.

it sounds even less exciting than the rail simulator


----------



## sim667 (Feb 1, 2011)

If it was on mac, i actually probably would...... i love boats and shit me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 1, 2011)

would you simulate sailing a tanker across a barren sea?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 1, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> would you simulate sailing a tanker across a barren sea?


 
Blates.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 1, 2011)

Infact i was thinking about getting a windows parition on my mac, so i might even get it then.


----------



## golightly (Feb 1, 2011)

It's multiplayer!  We should get a team together.  At least I will probably last for longer than three seconds playing multiplayer with this.


----------



## joevsimp (Feb 1, 2011)

just like flight sim, it will just be no good until there's a Combat Ship Simulator

for England, Harry and Great Justice!


----------



## mauvais (Feb 1, 2011)

Does it come with a bottle of gin?


----------



## joevsimp (Feb 1, 2011)

mauvais said:


> Does it come with a bottle of gin?


 
Rum, you land lubbin' Janner!

edit: although it is simulating being the captain, rather than the crew I suppose


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 1, 2011)

looks a bit crap

Sod the pretty adverse weather, where are the massive container ships, and fiendishly complex instrumentation and navigational aids?


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 1, 2011)

.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 1, 2011)

Also, you need to be able to negotiate with port authorities, pilots and pirates.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 1, 2011)

Can I drive one of these?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2011)

Railworks2 is a lot more fun than flight simulator. At least you have to stop at stations and have signals to contend with other than staring at your screen for several hours whilst on auto-pilot.


----------

